# Mountain Grey Caucasians



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you mean Georgia in the USA or Georgia in Russia?

I just couldn't resist!

Most of the package bees you purchase have ties to Georgia or Florida.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

From Russia would be very difficult. there is or was a guy in alabama that rasied these a few years ago he has a web site. look and see what you can find ....Good Luck David


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

I would like to put a few of them in my breeding program here too>


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Check this website out-

http://caucasianbreeder.com/index.html

Mike


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Are these the same people that are getting the bad rap in the section of "dealings with long creek apairies on this site"?


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Beaver Dam said:


> Are these the same people that are getting the bad rap in the section of "dealings with long creek apairies on this site"?


I believe that they are the same company referenced in the 'Consumer Reports' section, so 'yes'.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Not really on topic here... but I had a Caucasian queen a few years back... The wax they produced was absolutely the most beautiful yellow wax I have ever seen. Is that a typical trait? Also they were a little hot. I do not know the source. 

JoeMcc


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

this is not the guy i was talking about. the guy that had a web site was from alabama. cant find his web site anymore...


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

It's the same Long Creek Apiaries.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

I believe the Alabama place may have been Bolling Bee.


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Whats up here? What happened to all the bad stories about Long Creek Aparies. Bee source are you being anti free speach or what. The post you deleated had left a question in my mind on weather I would buy from them. Whats up Bee Source? Are they reputible or not? Better yet ,ARE YOU REPUTIBLE?


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

I believe you're just confusing threads. Three threads along the same lines are now running in three different locations. I think the thread you're looking for is here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232835


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

yes i think it may have been bolling bee. are they still around.


----------



## doublechallenge (Mar 4, 2008)

No, you cannot import Mountain Grey Caucasians from overseas, it is against federal law. The best source of Caucasian bees is the Homan family in Mississippi. He maintains one of the lines that was used to breed the old Midnite bees. Can't find his number, but I believe it is in other posts.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

doublechallenge said:


> No, you cannot import Mountain Grey Caucasians from overseas, it is against federal law. The best source of Caucasian bees is the Homan family in Mississippi. He maintains one of the lines that was used to breed the old Midnite bees. Can't find his number, but I believe it is in other posts.


Not sure what the difference is in the 2 Co.

FARRIS HOMAN BEE FARMS
P.O. Box 365, Hwy. 45A
Shannon, MS 38868
601-767-3960
Italian, Caucasian 


HOMAN-McMASTER APIARIES
503 CR 520
Shannon, MS 38868
Phone: 662-767-3880 or 662-767-8923
Italian, Caucasian


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Was it Boiling Bee Co.
Bill Gafford????


----------



## eliahu (Dec 11, 2009)

wow this guys are dreaming of caucasian Queens Georgian mountain grey is the best choise i am caucasian and still live in georgia i could ship them in USA if it had not been against Federe law, but i wander if it is legal to bring them in US privately myself if it is legal i shall come to the USA myself and bring you caucaian Queens feel free to write me PM for more Questions
ILIA


----------



## n8app155 (Jun 3, 2020)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Check this website out-
> 
> home page
> 
> Mike


we have 2 of there queens and and there are great!


----------



## n8app155 (Jun 3, 2020)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Check this website out-
> 
> home page
> 
> Mike


We have 2 0f there queens and they are doing great solid patterns.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

You have dug up an 11 year old post.


----------

